# Obadiah Sedgwick: Christ confirming the covenant, securing our salvation



## Reformed Covenanter (Apr 25, 2020)

Hath Jesus Christ our Mediator confirmed the Covenant by his death! Then O Christian, _keep up thy faith, and draw out thy faith_, and exceedingly rejoice in Christ; for thy estate is sure, and thy soul is sure, and thy salvation is sure, all is sure, because all is surely confirmed by the death of Christ:

The death of Christ was a ratification to the whole Testament, to the whole covenant, and to every part and tittle of it: and as sure as Christ hath died, so sure art thou to enjoy all that God hath Covenanted with thee for there shall not fail one word of all the good he which [sic] hath promised. ...

For more, see Obadiah Sedgwick: Christ confirming the covenant, securing our salvation.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## KMK (Apr 25, 2020)

Do you know how I might get a copy of this book?


----------



## Reformed Covenanter (Apr 25, 2020)

KMK said:


> Do you know how I might get a copy of this book?



It is on Google Books.


----------

